# NYU Singapore Waitlist



## filmislife8 (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

Has anyone on the waitlist heard from NYU?  I emailed a few days ago and they said they were still processing acceptance letters from the first round but I was curious if you had heard anything else.  Good luck!


----------



## filmislife8 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got in off the waitlist- I'm guessing they are sending out letters this week if anyone else is waiting.  Good luck everyone!


----------

